# Another new guy from Ohio



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

welcome. i am in blanchester. what part of clinton county are you


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i see now, wilmington. you should look at clinton county farmers and sportsmans association. great shoots and great people. it's not far off of 350 near cuba


----------



## 740racing (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome fellow Ohioan. This is a great site.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## RThompson1 (Oct 16, 2009)

hardwoodhitman said:


> i see now, wilmington. you should look at clinton county farmers and sportsmans association. great shoots and great people. it's not far off of 350 near cuba


I have been to the Sportman assc. quite a few times. My parents live 5 miles from it. I even took my Hunter Education classes there. We hunt inbetween Midland and Martinsville and near the back side of DHL's land.


----------



## GM3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome!! Don't forget to check out the state fourms, go to Ohio. Might be able to pick up some info. about Ohio hunting there. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## RThompson1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome, seems like a good site already bought my first item. Thanks guys.


----------



## moosey (Jul 3, 2007)

*Welcome to deal central*

WELCOME TO THE GREATEST AND MOST ADDICTIVE BOWHUNTING SITE THERE IS.......


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* RThompson1. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ohioswitchback (Oct 17, 2009)

Just another ohioan stopping to say hi and goodluck this season. Seneca county Ohio


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:
:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: TO AT!!


----------

